# Easiest way to keep cat teeth clean



## Cats in the Cradle (Jun 28, 2013)

Recently my two cats (3 and a half and 9) had their teeth cleaned by the vet. The experience was quite traumatic for them. Additionally, the 9 year old lost a back molar. I don't want them to lose any more teeth or even have to go through the stress of teeth cleaning again. 

What's the easiest way to keep their teeth clean? I'm overwhelmed by the options. 

My cats only eat wet canned food (Fancy Feast) which isn't the best for their teeth. 

The vet suggested putting some sort of dental liquid in their water. There was also a mention of something which can be put in their food. Another vet mentioned dental snacks. And then there's the chicken wing option. We could also try brushing their teeth but I don't think they'd like that at all. 

So how do you keep your cat's teeth pearly white? What's the easiest way?


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Did you get their teeth cleaned because the vet said they were developing gingitivitis? 

Celia's had her teeth scaled only once in 13 years, when had some buildup and her gums were looking a little inflamed. Margaux's had her teeth scaled twice in 13 years. And the second time was only out of extra caution on my part. She wasn't eating, and I thought her teeth/something in her mouth was bothering her. The vet said her teeth only had a little calculus, nothing that would cause her not to eat, but that maybe there was something that he couldn't see (because Margaux would have bitten off his hand). So l went ahead and had them cleaned. 

Otherwise, I haven't even bothered trying to keep them clean. One cleaning in 13 years (they eat both dry and wet) was all that was necessary. So hopefully yours will be good to go now that they've each had one!


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

I'd go for some gizzards, or chicken necks to help them clean their teeth and work their jaws. It is more than just cleaning teeth after all, a strong jaw is a happy jaw! That or chickens wings like you already mentioned.

It's funny, I've been meaning to ask about cleath cleaning options for my cats, but I've found a few posts about it just today which is really convenient


----------



## pawpaw (Jul 4, 2013)

Ah I bought a bottle of mouth/teeth cleansing gel for my kitten. Just squeeze a few drops in her mouth daily it should keep the teeth clean n breath fresh. The one i bought doesn't require brushing or rinsing. my kitten gets a bit anxious when i squeeze it in her mouth but not much of a struggling.

I did buy the kitten toothbrush too, but i think it's difficult to make her open her mouth n put that thing in.... If you must brush it, maybe you can try touching their teeth daily to make them get used to the teeth getting touched first, and let them taste a bit of toothpaste. So by the time u need to brush it for real it'll be easier. I read this on cat caring book  Can give it a try.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cats in the Cradle (Jun 28, 2013)

spirite said:


> Did you get their teeth cleaned because the vet said they were developing gingitivitis?


The vet didn't mention gingivitis, but their teeth had a lot of plaque and tartar build up and the 9 year old had stinky breath to the extent that I stopped intentionally smelling his yawns which was previously one of favourite things to do. Their teeth came out really white and clean, no more stinky breath so I can sniff yawns again, but I felt horrible that the 9 year old needed a tooth extraction. I felt like I failed him. 



Jakiepoo said:


> I'd go for some gizzards, or chicken necks to help them clean their teeth and work their jaws. It is more than just cleaning teeth after all, a strong jaw is a happy jaw! That or chickens wings like you already mentioned.


I think I might go with this. I don't eat meat myself so I struggle to handle 'bits that look like what they are', but I'll just have to suck it up and think of their happy teeth and happy jaws. 



pawpaw said:


> Ah I bought a bottle of mouth/teeth cleansing gel for my kitten. Just squeeze a few drops in her mouth daily it should keep the teeth clean n breath fresh. The one i bought doesn't require brushing or rinsing. my kitten gets a bit anxious when i squeeze it in her mouth but not much of a struggling.
> 
> I did buy the kitten toothbrush too, but i think it's difficult to make her open her mouth n put that thing in.... If you must brush it, maybe you can try touching their teeth daily to make them get used to the teeth getting touched first, and let them taste a bit of toothpaste. So by the time u need to brush it for real it'll be easier. I read this on cat caring book  Can give it a try.


My cats are fairly stubborn and the 9 year old boy is very strong so I don't know if they'd let me stick stuff in their mouth. I wish I had trained them in kittenhood so they'd be used to it. 

Then again, I believe they make the paste tasty for cats and my cats (especially the boy) love their food so maybe they'd actually look forward to a bonus taster. They've gone to much greater lengths for a crumb!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

The only things I've found for my clan is to use Proden Plaque off. Sprinkle the little fairy spoon full on their food and voila, done.

I supplement that with making sure I buy them dental treats and chewy type treats, i.e., meat sticks, semi dry meat medallions, dried pig intestine (it's like cats size rawhide sticks) Just basically anything I find I know will require them to gnaw on it.

I thought I had a winner with some tooth paste I found, you could even wipe a dot of it on their paw if they didn't want to lick it off your finger. 
Everyone loved it for the first week, then two of them decided they didn't any more. Even if I did the paw thing, they went on strike and had manky paw buildup, they just didn't lick their paw!! Jerks. 

So, I tell them every day that Belle is the only one that has sense. She will be laughing at the two of them when they have to get their teeth cleaned at the vet, or worse pulled!! 

It just goes in one ear and out the other <sighs>

So, it's just the Proden and chewy treats. Their food is a combo of wet75% and dry25%.


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

cat face said:


> ...I buy them...chewy type treats...dried pig intestine (it's like *cats size rawhide sticks*),,,


Just a heads-up.

I don't know if, in the UK, there have been reports of dogs being seriously affected and/or dying as the result of some mysterious toxin in these things. On our 'side of the pond', such reports have been epidemic. These products are manufactured in China...........need I say more?


----------



## Cats in the Cradle (Jun 28, 2013)

cat face said:


> The only things I've found for my clan is to use Proden Plaque off. Sprinkle the little fairy spoon full on their food and voila, done.
> 
> I supplement that with making sure I buy them dental treats and chewy type treats, i.e., meat sticks, semi dry meat medallions, dried pig intestine (it's like cats size rawhide sticks) Just basically anything I find I know will require them to gnaw on it.


Great advice. I might try Proden. 

And I think I'll visit the pet store tomorrow and enter the exciting world of chewy treats. My cats are so going to love me.



cat face said:


> I thought I had a winner with some tooth paste I found, you could even wipe a dot of it on their paw if they didn't want to lick it off your finger.
> Everyone loved it for the first week, then two of them decided they didn't any more. Even if I did the paw thing, they went on strike and had manky paw buildup, they just didn't lick their paw!! Jerks.


^This is why I love cats!


----------



## Cats in the Cradle (Jun 28, 2013)

Stryker said:


> Just a heads-up.
> 
> I don't know if, in the UK, there have been reports of dogs being seriously affected and/or dying as the result of some mysterious toxin in these things. On our 'side of the pond', such reports have been epidemic. These products are manufactured in China...........need I say more?


Yikes. Thanks for the warning. Is it any kind of chewy treat or just the rawhide stuff? (I have no idea what rawhide even is... to Google..). 

The pet store suddenly seems a much scarier place!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Munch (and the dogs) get chicken necks (and recently rabbit legs) to help keep their teeth clean


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

Cats in the Cradle said:


> Yikes. Thanks for the warning. Is it any kind of chewy treat or just the rawhide stuff?


Again, all I have heard about applies to _*dog*_ products...and, I haven't done any research whatsoever on these or other such products. I'll do just a little looking 'in some (other) favourite places' for you & send you a message later.

I can't imagine, though, that there aren't similar "goodies-_not_" for cats.

There was one television piece on the 'national' broadcasting network here - this link should allow you access: Fighting For Fido - Marketplace * CBC Television



> The pet store suddenly seems a much scarier place!


These days, it goes way beyond the pet stores.....the online world offers a plethora of snake-oil-specials......and, sad to say, even people who are members of forums like ours would seem to be taken in by the slick advertising. I just cringe when I read posted suggestions/statements that become unintentional endorsements (and sometimes, actual recommendations) of products marketed as "supplements" etc....and then, when I go and look them up to discover that many have ingredients that are, at best inappropriate for cats and often outright toxins, I'm ready to scream.

I think our kitties would fare far better (as would our pocketbooks) if only we would _*start from a point of absolute skepticism*_ when presented with the likes of these current product marketing ploys.


----------



## pawpaw (Jul 4, 2013)

Cats in the Cradle said:


> My cats are fairly stubborn and the 9 year old boy is very strong so I don't know if they'd let me stick stuff in their mouth. I wish I had trained them in kittenhood so they'd be used to it.
> 
> Then again, I believe they make the paste tasty for cats and my cats (especially the boy) love their food so maybe they'd actually look forward to a bonus taster. They've gone to much greater lengths for a crumb!


Have you tried feeding the cats medicine before? If you lift their heads straight up like 90 degrees the mouth will open up by itself. I didn't really stick it into her mouth. I kind dripped some gel on her lips and she licked it haha. Not sure if it's tasty for her but it smell like med to me. I suppose gel is easier than paste+brush and there's also mouth spray. :thumbup:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Ok, after I had a cat with stomatitis and her having full mouth extraction, I took time with my other cat to get her used to my brushing her teeth. 

It takes time, but for me, and her, it was worth it. Nothing can replace brushing their teeth. I have heard people doing something similiar with gause and pet toothpaste. It's not brushing, but it is friction against their teeth and gum line with an appropriate toothpaste meant for animals.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Stryker said:


> Just a heads-up.
> 
> I don't know if, in the UK, there have been reports of dogs being seriously affected and/or dying as the result of some mysterious toxin in these things. On our 'side of the pond', such reports have been epidemic. These products are manufactured in China...........need I say more?


Thank you for the warning.

However, I get mine from a small manufacturer in Germany and have used them quite a while.


----------



## Cats in the Cradle (Jun 28, 2013)

Stryker said:


> Again, all I have heard about applies to _*dog*_ products...and, I haven't done any research whatsoever on these or other such products. I'll do just a little looking 'in some (other) favourite places' for you & send you a message later.
> 
> I can't imagine, though, that there aren't similar "goodies-_not_" for cats.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. I'm ashamed to say that I've never heard of this before and was entirely oblivious to existence of toxic and deadly pet treats. 

I've never really given my cats speciality 'treats' so it's a whole new world to me and I would have no idea what is and isn't toxic by reading the ingredients. I think I'll research everything before I buy. 

I know what you mean about the plethora of (often scammy) options. It can be a little overwhelming for a beginner. I've had cats my entire life but I know so little about nutrition other than knowing that my cats did 100% better when I scrapped the dry food a few years ago even though everybody I knew told me I was making the wrong decision and treating me like a conspiracy theorist. When the cats had their teeth cleaned and one lost his tooth, the two vets I spoke to at the clinic both told me that it was my fault for only feeding them wet food... I felt very guilty. I felt a bit better when one of the vets said that Claude (who is 9) wasn't doing too badly by losing his first tooth at his age. 

Anyway, I do need to vary their diet more, I just need to learn the difference between nutrition and rubbish...


----------



## Cats in the Cradle (Jun 28, 2013)

pawpaw said:


> Have you tried feeding the cats medicine before? If you lift their heads straight up like 90 degrees the mouth will open up by itself. I didn't really stick it into her mouth. I kind dripped some gel on her lips and she licked it haha. Not sure if it's tasty for her but it smell like med to me. I suppose gel is easier than paste+brush and there's also mouth spray. :thumbup:


Yes, I have given them medicine. It's a nightmare with Claude! He's SO strong, it takes two of us to manoeuvre it though my husband can sometimes manage on his own.


----------



## Cats in the Cradle (Jun 28, 2013)

marie5890 said:


> Ok, after I had a cat with stomatitis and her having full mouth extraction, I took time with my other cat to get her used to my brushing her teeth.
> 
> It takes time, but for me, and her, it was worth it. Nothing can replace brushing their teeth. I have heard people doing something similiar with gause and pet toothpaste. It's not brushing, but it is friction against their teeth and gum line with an appropriate toothpaste meant for animals.


Ouch... A full mouth extraction is tough. I can see why you're so diligent now with your other cat. 

I'm almost tempted to try brushing. Athena is quite small and not particularly strong so it might work with her, but no chance with Claude. Unless he likes the taste of the toothpaste in which case he'd try running off with the whole tube.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Cats in the Cradle said:


> Ouch... A full mouth extraction is tough. I can see why you're so diligent now with your other cat.
> 
> I'm almost tempted to try brushing. Athena is quite small and not particularly strong so it might work with her, but no chance with Claude. Unless he likes the taste of the toothpaste in which case he'd try running off with the whole tube.


(I had a cat named Athena during the 80's!. Loved that girl)

Try just giving Claude a taste of the past daily for about a week by having him lick it off yout finger. then see if he will let you rub it into his front teeth for a few days. then slowly go towards rubbing it further back. Take it in steps so it becomes a habit bit by bit. 

good luck.

With my Cricket, she likes to gnaw the toothbrush bristles when the paste is on....


----------



## violina (Jan 28, 2013)

We do a mix of both wet and dry food, along with brushing their teeth periodically (perhaps 1-2 a month). Shiva loves to have his teeth brushed (he likely thinks of it as a treat, especially since he gets mad when we take the toothbrush away and follows us begging for more) whereas Hiro isn't a huge fan so we try to do it quickly with him.

Right now we're using Benedent Triple Pet EZ Dog Toothpaste (we double checked and found that cats could use it too).


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Well I just took out the C.E.T. poultry flavor toothpaste I just bought and my "piggy" cat let me rub it on her front teeth. The other may eat the raw chicken neck. I still wonder about salmonella and small bones although he eats gophers and such. I also have Oxyfresh Pet Oral Hygiene solution you add to water. I had it for my dog and I now include the cats. Then after reading someone on the forums used Dentatreat which is a cheese based natural method to sprinkle on their food I bought some. I still am leary of that so if you have used it please let me know. For every good review, there are bad reviews so it gets to be a crap shoot. I am sure brushing is the best and eating raw critters. I don't know do feral cats have clean teeth?


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

cat owner again said:


> I don't know do feral cats have clean teeth?


(First I use C.E.T.....Second, no, feral cats do not necessarily have clean teeth. They are as subjected to gingivitis and other dental diseases as other cats. It's important NOT to romantisize the health of cats in their normal habitats.)


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Our kitties eat CET treat fish flavor and chicken necks. The young girl, Ponyo is so quick.. takes her only 5 seconds to eat CET and the chicken necks. It's amazing! The big boy Angelo has to run and hide with his CET treat so Ponyo doesn't steal it from him. She is a little piggy. I also have to crush the chicken neck for Angelo otherwise he will chew it a little bit, put it back on the plate, then just have that frustrated look on his face. At least he let me brush his teeth when he is asleep. And there is no way Ponyo let me play with her mouth even when she is asleep.... with her we're not on that trust level yet unfortunately.


----------



## Korat (Jun 2, 2011)

Another vote for proden plaque-off here.

Giles lost his two back molars age 2, and on inspection, a third tooth had a pocket starting, not big enough to warrant extraction, but I was sure by the next dental, it would need to come out. I was brushing previously, but he got more and more stressed, and it made his gums bleed. 

I apply dentisept with a cutip occasionally for his gingivitis, he doesn't mind that so much, and he gets plaque-off in his food.

6 months later at his next dental, the tooth was fine, vet was amazed, she was fully expecting to have to remove it, even from having seen it after his last dental but prior to starting the plague-off.

He still had some plaque buildup (its no substitute for brushing) but even though he had plaque, it was nowhere near as bad as previous, and much softer, like scum rather then welded on plaque. 

I'm happy with the compromise for now, he's not stressed out and definitely improved. 

He will still unfortunately have to have regular dentals, because he's only 3 and I'd rather kept his teeth for now. 

He has atopy and he is fed exclusively on one type of food (keeps the condition at bay without medication!) so he has an entirely wet diet. 

Interestingly ... when we last ran out of it, he started getting a little scratchy around the ears ... no lesions came up, but it was odd ... I know plague-off changes their saliva to help prevent the buildup of plaque, but its obviously doing something else for him aswell.

Its also extremely good value (large tub could last you a year) so I would say its worth adding to the diet even if you are brushing.


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Is there any side effects from long term use of ProDen Plaque Off? I would like to try it.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Proden Plaque Off is a particular variety of seaweed.
From what I read, when taken regularly the saliva becomes the agent in making it much more difficult for plaque to adhere to the teeth.
There are no known side effects unless you have an allergy to seaweed. 

Apparently, though I have not looked for it, they also make Proden Plaque Off for humans also


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Korat said:


> Another vote for proden plaque-off here.
> 
> 6 months later at his next dental, the tooth was fine, vet was amazed, she was fully expecting to have to remove it, even from having seen it after his last dental but prior to starting the plague-off.
> 
> ...


This is pretty encouraging, thanks for sharing. ET is finishing his 3rd bottle but yet I do not know if it does anything cos vet had checked his teeth 1.5 years ago and said they were ok and didn't need a cleaning. I had used water additive but ET won't drink water with it and I found Proden quite immediately and had been using it since. ET is FIV+ and predisposed to oral disease, so I am pretty proactive where oral health is concerned.

He is getting his teeth brushed daily too since 1 Jan 2013, but I still keep him on Proden, double protection, lol.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

I have 4 cats ages 2, 3, 4, and 5 going on 6 in November. They are whole prey model raw fed. The oldest cat has had 2 broken canines since I adopted her and although by now I had been warned by the shelter that she would have had to have them extracted, that has not been the case. Her teeth are white and were described as gorgeous the last time I took her to the Vet. I have never brushed their teeth, but their gums and teeth are perfectly healthy.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

I had been wondering about this too. i have dental cat treats, but when theyre swallowed whole it kind of defeats the purpose....

But get them to swallow a pill half that size and its pure torture, go figure!


----------



## Cats in the Cradle (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies. Many great suggestions. 

I think we're going to start with chicken wings and Proden and if their teeth look like they could do with something extra we might try the paste.


----------



## soonersseth (Aug 26, 2012)

well been reading lots of threads where do I get chicken necks or gizzards or is it the same? and the Plaqu off sounds like it helps everyone. Abigail had some build up and the vet suggested Hills dental health. Not really a Hills fan so I am doing my research. She approved of the food just not good for teeth and suggested hills (sigh) really?


----------



## Flauros (Dec 17, 2012)

soonersseth said:


> well been reading lots of threads where do I get chicken necks or gizzards or is it the same? and the Plaqu off sounds like it helps everyone. Abigail had some build up and the vet suggested Hills dental health. Not really a Hills fan so I am doing my research. She approved of the food just not good for teeth and suggested hills (sigh) really?


Hills t/d kibble may not have the best quality ingredients, but keep in mind that it is specifically formulated to work. Your vet isn't trying to scam you into switching to a "worse" food just for the heck of it, it's a valid suggestion. Hills t/d has been demonstrated in clinical trials to actually help keep teeth clean (unlike most other dry foods). 

Check out the Veterinary Oral Health council's list of approved products. You will see that Hills t/d for dogs and cats is listed there. Down towards the bottom I also see a mention of "Royal Canin feline dental diet" that was approved recently. Maybe you could check that food out as an alternative to Hills t/d.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

soonersseth said:


> well been reading lots of threads where do I get chicken necks or gizzards or is it the same? and the Plaqu off sounds like it helps everyone. Abigail had some build up and the vet suggested Hills dental health. Not really a Hills fan so I am doing my research. She approved of the food just not good for teeth and suggested hills (sigh) really?


I buy chicken necks at pet stores that sell premade raw. You can get gizzards at any grocery store that sells more ethnic foods. 

I wouldn't feed Hills is my life depended on it

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Torbie (Jan 21, 2013)

I give Katniss Feline Greenies dental treats. She seems to like it for something to crunch, though I probably should be doing more for her teeth since she only gets canned food. I think trying to brush her teeth would be a disaster.


----------



## molldee (May 19, 2013)

I heard from a customer that she gives her cats PureBites freeze dried chicken with a pea-sized amount of cat toothpaste on it.


----------

